# Battery cover for Mondraker Level RR 2020



## bauntybg (Apr 13, 2021)

Hello guys,
It's about my blue and white Mondraker Level RR 2020. I want to buy a second battery. To make the replacement quick and easy, I will need a Mondraker Level RR 2020 Battery Cover (Part Number: MB-099-20050). The color does not matter much, as it will be a spare kit.
I looked in the net, but it is not available anywhere as a spare part. 
Can anybody help me?


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

Have you tried your LBS or the shop that sold you the bike?
lt's likely that Mondraker spares are only available through bike shops that sell their bikes.


----------



## bauntybg (Apr 13, 2021)

Hi guys,
The store where I bought the e-bike contacted me at last and ordered the battery cover as a spare part from Mondraker. I just made the payment to them.
Thank you once again for your support and cooperation.
Be healthy !!
K.


----------

